# Aquarium for Toronto - Ripleys possibly to open aquarium at CN tower



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...-aquarium-planned-for-toronto/article1421161/


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

lol read the comments under the article. It's pretty funny...

That's really cool to know, I really hope they build this thing.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah i saw that also! I would totally go, i wonder what sort of fish/aquascapes they are planning for it? How many tanks/sizes? I'd bet there will be at least one shark tank. Would be sweet if they could pull off a large manta/sting ray tank.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Watch us all apply to work there!


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Very interesting, especially the comments


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

You scooped me there Ameek LOL

http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/article/746937--plans-to-make-big-splash-with-aquarium-at-cn-tower


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

If I had a dollar for every time an aquarium was proposed for Toronto , I'd have enough money for a couple of nice Rib Eye steak dinners at Ruth Chris'. I was 15 the first time an aquarium was proposed for Toronto. I was even interviewed for a position at one of the proposed aquariums back in the early '80's.

I will believe it when I actual see it open. By that time I'll probably be retired somewhere along the coast of Belize drinking ice cold Belikins!!!

I think Bad Boy wants that location to compete against Leon's down at the Roundhouse


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohhh... I would love to have one here. 

I remember Wilson telling me about one being build but as H_S said.. That was years ago! LOL


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I too remember a number of different proposals, but the fact that Canada Lands Corp is involved here puts it a bit forward of others in the past. I would state that you should talk with your city councilors to show your support for this to move forward in council


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

KnaveTO said:


> I too remember a number of different proposals, but the fact that Canada Lands Corp is involved here puts it a bit forward of others in the past. I would state that you should talk with your city councillors to show your support for this to move forward in council


The only thing my city councilor will here from me is a complaint about TTC fare hikes and service cuts. As long as services from the City are cut and TTC fares increase while most of us in the private sector are seeing no pay increase, I will not support an publicly funded projects be it an aquarium, sports stadium or museum. If Canada Lands corp gives them the land for virtually nothing then my complaint will go to my MP as it is a federal corporation.

If Ripley's can open an aquarium with full private sector money and absolutely no money from the public I will fully support it. I refuse to pay any more taxes to fund white elephant projects.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

h_s said:


> The only thing my city councilor will here from me is a complaint about TTC fare hikes and service cuts. As long as services from the City are cut and TTC fares increase while most of us in the private sector are seeing no pay increase, I will not support an publicly funded projects be it an aquarium, sports stadium or museum. If Canada Lands corp gives them the land for virtually nothing then my complaint will go to my MP as it is a federal corporation.
> 
> If Ripley's can open an aquarium with full private sector money and absolutely no money from the public I will fully support it. I refuse to pay any more taxes to fund white elephant projects.


There is no statement made that the building of such will be with public money... Ripley's is a For-Profit company, I would assume that they will be using private sector money to build the aquarium, however that is also where calling your councilor comes into play too. As for calling your MP... the only reason I would be calling mine is to tell him to disregard Harper and get his butt back into Parliament to show his displeasure over Harpers Prorogueing of Parliament


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

interesting, 150 000 square feet.

Snorkeling?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

KnaveTO said:


> There is no statement made that the building of such will be with public money... Ripley's is a For-Profit company, I would assume that they will be using private sector money to build the aquarium, however that is also where calling your councilor comes into play too. As for calling your MP... the only reason I would be calling mine is to tell him to disregard Harper and get his butt back into Parliament to show his displeasure over Harpers Prorogueing of Parliament


That's what they said about the Skydome. Who ended up paying for it? The taxpayers of Toronto. There is too much graft and corruption at the levels of government involved with the mega-contractors. We have no idea what actually happens with monies spent on such projects. I have little faith in "private" sector projects that are supposedly "good" for the city. They end up being financial messes.

My signature, not that it will do any good, went on a petition against the proroguing of Parliament on Monday.

I'm not against the aquarium... I'm against any funding by us. I want to see full financial accountability by Ripley and guarantees that any overruns will not be put on any level of government. Like I indicated before there have been many, many, many proposals for Aquariums in Toronto both private and public and they have never been close to fruition.


----------



## CLaman (Jan 19, 2010)

My first post. From Hamilton, ON.

Did a quick search, and found this was already posted. (At least I searched first  )

Came across this in my Building and Construction newspaper. generally articles in this paper are things that are well into the planning stages. Here is another link.

http://www.dcnonl.com/article/id37054?search_term=ripley


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Well, as an update... and I was curious, I called the Toronto - East York community council representative. The By-Law amendment was approved and went before city council in late January. Close of business today is the deadline for submitting appeals to the amendment. If none are received then the by-law change for the land use is approved.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

So are we getting this or what?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Don't know... but it overcame a hurdle that to my knowledge was significant to the leasing arrangement going through.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice.

I want to see this happen but that's just me.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.thestar.com/news/article/1037252--ripley-s-toronto-aquarium-to-open-in-2013

It's going to be open in 2013. Finally, I can't wait!


----------



## j3tang (Sep 14, 2010)

I was about to post about this too.
I went on the CN tower edge walk on Monday and when we looked down, there was the construction site for the aquaria.

There's a bit more info here:
http://www.torontosun.com/2011/08/17/aquarium-being-built-in-toronto--believe-it-or-not


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah, the ground breaking ceremony was yesterday.


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

Believe It Or Not....isn't there a hypothesis the world as ends in 2012???

Anyways...can't wait...for the aquarium to open that is.


----------

